# Yet another closing: GoMotorBids.com



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Got this email from GoMotorBids earlier today. I bought my USA trains union pacific dome off this website in an auction for dirt cheap, but there wasn't much large-scale inventory if any at all. For the longest time they also had Aristocraft locomotives priced at MSRP for their buy it now listings. Anybody else have experiences with them? Just thought I'd share it cause it seems to be a common thing in the past week to hear about places closing, interesting thing is this is an internet only retailer. 

*** URGENT MESSAGE FROM GOMOTORBIDS.COM – THIS IS NOT A PRANK OR A JOKE *** We are very sorry to inform you that effective at 11:59 PM tonight (April 4, 2012), GoMotorBids.com and DailyHobbyDeal.com will be closing. You have until 6:00 AM Central time on April 5, 2012 to close out and pay for any unpaid orders. Any orders that are not paid for will not be fulfilled. We are very pleased to have supplied our customer base with quality products and services during our years in business. If you have placed an order that you have not yet received, rest assured that it will be shipped. All orders completed prior to this notification will be honored and processed in accordance with our standard terms. Again, we thank you for your loyalty. It is unfortunate and we are sorry that it has come to an end. We wish you good luck and “good collecting” in your future.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Never heard of them myself.


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

they did a lot of internet advertising, I found out about them on the garden railways website were they had some ads. It was mainly a die cast model car auction site which began selling trains too. They bought collections on consignment and auctioned them off.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I went there a few times, and found a couple of things. 

Hard to start another ebay like thing in this economy... 

Greg


----------

